# Kids Passion: Post ur kid racin'



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

As a proud parent of a XC racing kid just wanted to share a couple of scanned pics of my kid in action that I just got my hands on.

His race group, the Little DeViL is rider 201 (yellow stripe on number plate)









The yellow stripe identify him as a former champion, he has won his age group 2 years in a row but this year he's the youngest one of the group and is working really hard to stay competitive, right now his 3rd in points.

Action pic









Please share with us recent pics of your kids racing.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

*Not racing ...*

I'm not aware of any races in my area with a 6-year old category, but here's some kid passion (ps the helmet problem is now fixed - he kept pushing it back):

North Shore riding, on a fully rigid singlespeed with a coaster brake (the handbrake is cosmetic):










Turning the corner










He complained that the speed barriers (about 200 feet apart) on this trail were not letting him go fast enough:










Doing some homework before hitting the 'Shore again:










Practising wheelie drops in the yard:


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Mar 28, 2005)

Awesome photos guys, I hope we see more


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I just hope he'll like racing (I don't race).

Here he is trying a frame... but it didn't fit.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Just a Saturday ride


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Duncan! said:


> Doing some homework before hitting the 'Shore again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How to you manage to teach him weelie drops and hucking techniques?


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*techniques*



DiRt DeViL said:


> How to you manage to teach him weelie drops and hucking techniques?


You start em young, give them encouragement, and hide your own fear when they tell you "I can huck that Dad!"

4 years old riding dirt bikes at Pismo Beach










8 years old










8 yrs old at Sea Otter on his brother's bike




























a year later at Pacifica










Last year at Northstar


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

This is great!  We're having our first (a boy) in ten days and I can't get enough of these threads.

Oh, the future broken bones


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Amazing, is that a Stinky Jr?


----------



## chili (Jan 22, 2004)

*She's got passion...*

Dirt Devil...

Your little boy seems like quite the hammer...I always enjoy your posts and look forward to doing the same with my little girl. I'm hoping one of these day's I'll be able to swing a trip down to PR one day to ride with you guys! I've been dying to get back to a Spanish speaking country. I have a feeling I'd have a warm welcome in PR and get some killer riding in too!

Sid's got passion...but she's not big enough to ride let alone race. She's not even walking yet actually. This pic was taken the day after her first trailer ride. Granted..I couldn't get her to wear the helmet during the ride, but ever since then, when she sees it she wants to wear it. At least she's protected if she falls out of her high chair!

Second trailer ride was last night with a friend. A Burley trailer of her own is on its way...she can't wait and neither can I !

Congrats on being the pround Papa of the Champ !


----------



## sbermhb (Aug 30, 2004)

*Philadelphia area - Junior Races?*

Hey everyone!

My daughter is 9 years old and just recently started mountain biking. She's not particularly fast, but really enjoys it and expressed an interest in racing. does anyone know of any kids races in the Philadelphia area? Any referrals would be appreciated!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

chili said:


> I've been dying to get back to a Spanish speaking country. I have a feeling I'd have a warm welcome in PR and get some killer riding in too!


 Thanks for the kind words, any mtbr broda is more than welcomed at the DeViL's. I've been lucky to meet mtbr folks during trips and was more than welcomed, that's another reason why I do the same. Seems that the mtb community trusts their fellow mtbers and the relationships seems to be for the long run.


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

*i live in philly*



sbermhb said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My daughter is 9 years old and just recently started mountain biking. She's not particularly fast, but really enjoys it and expressed an interest in racing. does anyone know of any kids races in the Philadelphia area? Any referrals would be appreciated!


i live in philly
my daughter wants to race as well shes twelve and there is nothing for gors until age 14 or so(masuperseries.com ) and the race i did find for her was on a bad weekend

http://masuperseries.com/SeriesSchedules/HersheyFlyer.htm imay take her to this one


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Let me tell you what I did.

Back when I was a racer (not a good one btw) my son wanted to race too. We'll ask the promoter or official if a kids race was on the agenda and the usual answer was no. When they did was on an improvised course and gave medals to all participants, sort of a everyone is a winner race.

In 2003 I volunteered to run the kids program full time, I'm also a member of the mtb governing body. On the races that the governing body is also the promoter I desing, mark, register and do the races along with my wife and daughter. On the other races I help the promoter on the course desing and perform all the race related duties but the promoter is responsible for everything related to the course. 

We have several classes; from kids on training wheels to 10 y/o. From 11 to 13 they race on the real course but with chaperones just to watch them make sure that they don't get injured. Every kid acumulates points and at the end of the year the first 3 from each class receive championship trophies in addition to the individual race trophy or medal; everyone receives a medal just for trying anyway to everyone is a winner.

My recomendation will be to go to the races and talk with the officials, most of them will like the idea of having some sort of "everyone is a winner" race and then you can volunteer and build from there.

It's hard work but at the same time very rewarding.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Seriously this thread has been enlightening to me. Now I have a clearer idea of what to do whenever my kid be able to learn to ride.

BTW... what's the best way to hook him into the sport without overwhelming him???

I guess I'll could find the way myslef when the time comes but I might miss the point and get hims away from MTB too... that would be bad. I'd really like to ride along with my son.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Let him get started with a trike or little bike and off course let him see you ride and feel your passion about bikes.

As soon as the balance is there introduce him to the dirt but don't push him, let him explore and discover the beauty of this sport. Before you know it he'll be begin' for you to take him along for a ride and that's when the real fun starts.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Let him get started with a trike or little bike and off course let him see you ride and feel your passion about bikes.
> 
> As soon as the balance is there introduce him to the dirt but don't push him, let him explore and discover the beauty of this sport. Before you know it he'll be begin' for you to take him along for a ride and that's when the real fun starts.


THX, DeVil !! Now I have a clearer direction...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

No hay problema mi amigo!


----------



## OGDHr (Jan 13, 2004)

*Stinky Jr*



DiRt DeViL said:


> Amazing, is that a Stinky Jr?


Yes, It's a Kona Stinky Jr. I bought the frame and then built it the way I would build my own bike. He loves it and it is a great bike.


----------



## pedaling pyrate (Nov 30, 2004)

*Anyone Check out the Banff Film Festival this year?*

They had a film of a Canadian kid, probably about 10-12 who literally threw himself off obstacles. He fell distances that just make you cringe - and never got hurt. It was one of those clips that you laugh at watching but have to watch between your fingers as you are trying to cover your eyes.

Will try to find out who he was as maybe there is a clip out there.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Great thread*

I have no racing pics of my 8 yr old, but I do have some from a recent ride. They can be seen here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=104662 She finally got the whole riding a two wheeler thing this spring. I am super proud of her for all of the progress she has made in just a few months. Last week she was even jumping on a small ramp that one of the neiborhood kids had made.

I am floored by some of the stuff that your little guys are riding! I don't think I would ride some of that stuff! But I am just an old XC fuddy duddy, and somehow missed the whole freeride boat  Great job to all of you dads and moms who are taking your kids out on the trails and sharing your passion with them!

And DirtDevil, kudos to you for taking the time to organize a kids racing series. I can understand how much time and effort it takes. I am promoting my first race next month, and am frankly to the point where I can't wait for it to happen. There is so much more that goes into it than most people know. Of course, I am sure that my job would be easier if I didn't have to BUILD THE TRAIL too! Fortunately, I have had some great help!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Nice pics and looks that you guys had a blast on Memorial Day. For us was a racing and camping weekend and off course the kids raced and turned out to be one of the best races of the season. I missed it because I was trying to become a downhiller and due to a brake failure only did the practice run and by the time I made it back to where the XC venue was the kids were already finished.

Thanks for the kind words and as you said it's hard work. I've been helping a team with rebuilding their trail (my favorite btw) and that is really hard labor, last Saturday we spent 7hrs working there and couldn't even finish a section. I'll prolly show up tomorrow to give a hand but can't stay for that long.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Full attack mode


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Man great thread DD. Great stuff form all you das and mums, I guess it's hard to remember those days when fear wasn't a factor. I'm amazed at what I've seen so far in this thread, wish I could get my nephews from in front the computers long enough to go riding - we bought them all bikes for x-mas and they were riding for a while, but once we stopped asking our bro to bring them up to ride they stopped (only roads where he lives)


----------



## Biking Viking (Jan 12, 2004)

Erik is 12 and has won three out of the four local races he's done this season.

Lots of kids do XC racing over here, and some of the races Erik can even ride to from home.

Attached also a pic from the local cycling club's season opener camp.


----------



## Dex (Sep 2, 2004)

*Bump & Grind 05*

Here's my son racing in the Bump & Grind this past Sunday. He came in 2nd (Jr Olymipc boys 11-12) and had a great time. Then later that afternoon he raced again in the Shimano Youth Series. 
Our backyard track has helped a lot in building and improving his riding.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Dex said:


> Our backyard track has helped a lot in building and improving his riding.


Wish I had enough space to build some stuff on the backyard


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*My kid...*

His first race without training wheels


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> How to you manage to teach him weelie drops and hucking techniques?


I think most kids instinctively want to do this. Start small, with improvised stuff (on grass), and move from there. He does stuff repetitively on his own all day sometimes, and when he gets bored, we move on to something else. Oh yeah, a correctly-sized bike is good too. I would recommend for backyard skills a small, light bike that a small kid can manhandle and whip around (more like a BMX), as opposed to a full suspension bike with gears and brakes (which are great for "real" riding in the woods and trails).

Living on the North Shore helps too. Some kids here grow up wanting to be Wade Simmons. I borrowed the "North Shore Extreme" DVD Box set for Brodiegrrl (sorry we haven't returned it yet), which he enjoys watching. Some kids play hockey, some play baseball, in my neighbourhood, some bike. Every Saturday for 4 hours he rides with the Little Rippers while mom teaches yoga and dad buys groceries. Dad also sometimes feels qualified enough to give a few pointers. D.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

DiRt DeViL said:


> Let him get started with a trike or little bike and off course let him see you ride and feel your passion about bikes.


Remember too your kid may not really be into biking. My daughter, despite all my (from my point of view) encouragement, seems to have little interest in riding. But that's OK, and I don't make it an issue (I will confess that I used to at one point, and in hindsight realize was totally unfair on my part). D.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Duncan! said:


> Remember too your kid may not really be into biking. My daughter, despite all my (from my point of view) encouragement, seems to have little interest in riding. But that's OK, and I don't make it an issue (I will confess that I used to at one point, and in hindsight realize was totally unfair on my part). D.


 That's true, my daugther wouldn't touch a bike or anything that will require balance.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome pic scoutdog! How old are they?


----------



## scoutdog (Jan 6, 2004)

*Kids...*



Noelg said:


> Awesome pic scoutdog! How old are they?


My Lil Guy #4383 is 4 years old! It's the 5 and under class at the Wisconsin Off Road series kids race! He loves it! He can't stand it if there is someone in front of him. He got his competitive edge from his Mom ! LOL!!!


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Come on over*

Frozen,
Come on over to GF for a ride with us out at Turtle River some weekend. My 8 year old comes and rides the Sunday night group ride almost every time and he sometimes leads the group for a lap. We have a lot of fun and the trails are very kid friendly I think.

Dij
rliebergATjlgarchitectsDOTCOM


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Equipment Question*

Having grown up riding 20, 24 and 26 inch wheel BMX bikes, it sure seems to me that a well designed 24 inch hardtail with a quality front shock would be an awesome machine for these kids- I base this partially on my experience in the kids cruiser class back in the day- Everyone started on 26 inchers, as did I, I think I was 12 or 13 at that time- Then the 24's came out, When I switched I started dominating that class (untill the other guys switched too!)

There was no comparison in the acceleration, manuverability, and handling of the 24 for smaller riders.

What Im wondering is if there is enough of a market for a high quality 24 inch hardtail- If understand correctly, there are few 24s out there- nothing beyond recreational, and there are very few forks- What do you guys think?

thanks for all the pics- really great to see- im showing them to my 6 month old girl right now! never know, she might be out there someday!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

gopriest31 said:


> What Im wondering is if there is enough of a market for a high quality 24 inch hardtail- If understand correctly, there are few 24s out there- nothing beyond recreational, and there are very few forks- What do you guys think?


 IMHO, there are not many "great" 24" bikes or aftermarket parts.

Specialized makes IMO the best of them, the 24" Hotrock FSR. Kona used to make the Stinky Jr but haven't seen it in a while and the Hula, Trek, Fisher, Giant, Specialized, Diamondback and others make good bikes but are on the recreational side of the spectrum. Another alternative is to find a XXS or custom frame; Jamis, Titus and others offer frames small enough for kids to ride on.

What I did, I bought a Diamondback Octane 24 and basically have changed everything but the frame, rims, spokes and headset. Now it has a LX drivetrain and hubs, Deore shifters, RF seatpost, Titec stem, Easton handlebar, Sette saddle (SLR lookalike), Avid brakes, Promax levers, ODI lockon grips, Candy pedals and a RST Capa 24 fork (had to look hard and was the best I found at the time).

Here's how it looks









I chose the Diamondback because it was the best equiped of the ones with Al frame. Most were CroMo and weighted a ton, this is no featherweight but is a tad better than most OEMs.


----------



## gopriest31 (Sep 17, 2004)

*hhmm*

Sweet lookin little machine! I hope I'll be piecing one together in a few years - Did you go with shorter crankset?

I was riding at Ray's Indoor in Cleveland last winter and there was a guy riding a 24" hardtail jump bike- (former BMX guy) I think he had a Marzocchi fork on it- cant be sure though

I bet the stock rec 24" bikes you mention with their stock parts are tanks- Weight is so huge with little ones given their lack of leg strength (which is why I would opt to go hardtail) How did your buildup turn out weight wise? Thanks for the info!


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

Here's one from last weekend. The teeter totter was a big hit at the kid's ride!


----------



## WV Hippy (Mar 5, 2005)

Here are my dirt divas: As you can see they've got the love!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

gopriest31 said:


> Did you go with shorter crankset?


 Yes, we went with shorter cranks. His are 170mm.



gopriest31 said:


> How did your buildup turn out weight wise?


 The bike weights ~25.5 pounds. It feels heavier but it's all on the fork, that thing is really heavy.


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

This is a cool picture (edited by one of the guys at ABG to make it look like that) of my 8-year old son sprinting to the finish in a race. Sorry... I tried to re-size it.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 15, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I just hope he'll like racing (I don't race).
> 
> Here he is trying a frame... but it didn't fit.


Cute baby! Looks like he's already in the racing pose.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*Will you be at the XC race in July?*



Dijridoo said:


> Frozen,
> Come on over to GF for a ride with us out at Turtle River some weekend. My 8 year old comes and rides the Sunday night group ride almost every time and he sometimes leads the group for a lap. We have a lot of fun and the trails are very kid friendly I think.
> 
> Dij
> rliebergATjlgarchitectsDOTCOM


I plan on getting out there for that weekend. I am hoping to race the whole series this summer. That is of course with the exception of the PRSG race as I am the cooridinator. You really have to come out and check out the trail we are building.

I like the Turtle River trail, there are trees out there!


----------



## wookalar (Jan 30, 2004)

*This is the coolest thread I've seen all year!*

Thanks to everyone for sharing the photos.

It is truly inspirational.

Ride on,

Eric


----------



## RedRocker (Dec 20, 2003)

IronDad said:


> This is a cool picture (edited by one of the guys at ABG to make it look like that) of my 8-year old son sprinting to the finish in a race. Sorry... I tried to re-size it.


As my 7 year old would say: "That is tooootally wicked!"


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

RedRocker said:


> As my 7 year old would say: "That is tooootally wicked!"


 Agree, wicked pic.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Another one*

Keeping the thread alive


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

And another. Where do you go when your 6-year-old surpasses you?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Duncan! said:


> Where do you go when your 6-year-old surpasses you?


 I don't know but the same happened to me, I wish my dad introduced me to sports that young. When kids start at a very young age the changes of getting real good is astronomical.


----------



## Duncan! (Jan 15, 2004)

Being given opportunities to excel at such a young age must do wonders for their self-confidence (I know my my kid is turning into a cocky lil' &#@$&!). I always hear about how troubled kids have "poor self-image" and "self-esteem issues". I hope this goes some of the way to helping my kids be well-adjusted and happy. D.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nuts said:


> Cute baby! Looks like he's already in the racing pose.


Thanks!!!! But I think he's got a natural "trailbike" position...


----------



## Dijridoo (Jan 14, 2004)

*Yes I think so*



Frozenspokes said:


> I plan on getting out there for that weekend. I am hoping to race the whole series this summer. That is of course with the exception of the PRSG race as I am the cooridinator. You really have to come out and check out the trail we are building.
> 
> I like the Turtle River trail, there are trees out there!


I don't race but have run/assisted with pretty much all the races out there for years. I plan on helping out that day and Garrett usually comes along. He raced Prairie Rose last year and loved it. Hope to see you there.


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

I am so proud to see other parents encouraging their children to MTB! 

We are preparing for Bailey's 2nd race and she is my favorite riding partner. I wished I had
built in suspension like she does! 

Hope to see many more post and pictures!

Pictures from Bailey's 1st race on April 3, 2005:


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

Cool shots... here are some more recent ones of mine racing:

My 9-year old


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

and on the road:


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

a little crossin'


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

IronDad said:


> and on the road:


Man, he looks strong! What age did he start training to race?


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

LOL..."trained? He's never trained, he's just a big strong kid and a natural sprinter, as we've found out. That was his first-ever road bike race. He started mountain bike racing last year when he was 8. 

He was working with the "skinny kid" and he said it "really hurt" to stay with him up the climbs, but he knew if he stuck with him he could outsprint him at the finish. It was an uphill finish and we saw them coming up with the skinny kid leading up the climb, and about 300 meters from the finish we saw my son come out from behind him and get out of the saddle and sprint to the finish... the other kid tried but just couldn't hang with him.


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

Keep us posted! Looks like he has a great future. The sand picture has me in
awe~ sand & me, DO NOT MIX WELL!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Awesome pics of kids racing, thanks for reviving this thread.

Mine also started to race road and track and has had good results so far.


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

Your son looks strong as well! I am glad to see all of you so involved with your children
in cycling. To think I was just looking forward to pink tu-tus and bows! I received so much more!
Bailey got a Specialized this past Christmas and first thing, she wanted the flowers and the kickstand removed.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

How's Bailey's racing carreer going?


----------



## mtbnewguy (Nov 29, 2004)

*Here's my BOY!!!*

Our state series has a toddler category. Mostly kids in bikes with training wheels still attached and parents running alongside trying to avoid a pile-up  . Now that my son is 3yrs he'll attend a couple of those races. I'll post some of those once they're available. 

Here's the kid at his "in-door training session"

And his very first time out on a "big kid" bike.

I do believe it's important to give young kids the chance to experience a sport activity, a little competition and a lot of encouragement from their parents. I certainly don't want to ask my kid to bike if he doesn't like it. I'll encourage him to find some other sport. Check out this picture of myself back in '74 hahaha that's as close I got to some sort of a bike when I was a toddler.


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

His 11-year old sister:


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

and lastly him cheering her on an uphill section (her course was longer than his)


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't know if you guys read Velonews or not, but this shot of my son (left) and a competitor won the weekly photo contest two weeks ago. I just love that kid's expression after my son starts his sprint and the kid tries to catch him and realizes he's out of gas!


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> How's Bailey's racing carreer going?


She was in the "everyone wins" race last year and she will be in one on Sunday.

How is your son's racing career going?


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

I knew I had scene this pic before. Great photos, BTW.

You must be quite busy with all the gear upkeep


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

He decided to give road/track racing a go this year, so far he has a 2nd on road and 3 2nds on track. The kid wining is a year older and has more saddle time than him but that doesn't descourages him on the contrary is his motivation when training.

He plans to race on the last races on the mtb calendar, the mtb events conflict with the road/track events and will join that series by the end of the summer.

Some extra pics


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

erik99 said:


> I knew I had scene this pic before. Great photos, BTW.
> 
> You must be quite busy with all the gear upkeep


LOL... no kidding on the off-road bikes! Their road bikes stay pretty much in one piece ;-)


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

What size is your son's roadie?

Mine is using a 24" roadie and it's outgrowing it too fast, the bike is 10 months old.


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

It's a 24" and at 4'8" I still think he's fine. It's really his older sister's bike and with longer cranks and stems and seatpost I can adjust it to make it fit. He fits the small 650c bikes from Trek and Cannondale, but likes the smaller 24" wheels because he feels they accellerate faster.... might be some truth to that.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Why don't i post for my dad

Here is one of me, and dad, shortly after i crossed the line. This was 2004, making me ~15 at the time.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

IronDad said:


> It's a 24" and at 4'8" I still think he's fine. It's really his older sister's bike and with longer cranks and stems and seatpost I can adjust it to make it fit. He fits the small 650c bikes from Trek and Cannondale, but likes the smaller 24" wheels because he feels they accellerate faster.... might be some truth to that.


Could you give me your son's bike setup? I keep asking because I want to make the most of what he has.

He's riding a Trek KDR1000, with everything stock exept the cassette, I installed an easier one to help him in on the climbs.


----------



## IronDad (Aug 30, 2004)

Do you mean setup regarding gearing?

I looked at the KDR spec and it's got a 48/39 crank with a 12-23 cassette. I assume you switched out the 12-23 to a 12-25 or 12-27 to help him on the climbs.

Our bike is geared for the junior racing rollout of 26'. Because of the smaller diameter of the 24" wheels you go up 8 teeth on the chainring for comparable 700c gearing. Typically junior gears requires a 45-tooth large chainring on a 700c bike so on a 24" bike it's a 53. Accordingly our bike has a 53/39 crankset with an 11-21 (quite a bit larger gears than the Trek). If it has steep climbs I might put on a 12-23 or 12-25 because my 9-year old son weighs 90 pounds and doesn't go up hill as easily as his 70 pound 11-year old sister ;-)

It's really hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like you might have the saddle too low on his bike. That will make climbing a bear, as well. Essentially, you fit a kid just like you fit an adult, so have that in mind when you set him up.


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> How's Bailey's racing carreer going?


Just wanted to give an update on Bailey's "racing career" and I hope everyone else gives an update! Bailey has been in 7 races this year and has her last one on August 27. Every race she has learned something new and she has made friends that I hope she will have for a lifetime to MTB with. We are both sad to see the season end, but we are looking forward to fall, when the trails have cooled off and leaves are changing. I am posting a few pictures from her races. I wanna see pictures and reports from all of you!!!


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's one of my oldest son back in May. :thumbsup:


----------



## GTL (Mar 30, 2006)

*2nd year of racing*

On his way to a 1st place finish in Blue Springs. 12 yr old on a rigid '89 vintage mtb.


----------



## licialox132 (Jul 5, 2005)

mtbidwell said:


> Here's one of my oldest son back in May. :thumbsup:


Ethan's bike is smoking! Is that a Cannondale?


----------



## mtbidwell (Apr 7, 2005)

licialox132 said:


> Ethan's bike is smoking! Is that a Cannondale?


It's a 98 F500 XSmall. Pretty light and he helped pick it out.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Pepe finished 2nd overall on the 8-10y/o class in road and track series. He has a new roadie on order and he just can't wait for it to arrive.

He did his first mtb race of the year about a month ago and finished 3rd on the 9-10 y/o class. His next race was postponed due to bad weather and still don't have a date.




























After that race we did a night ride.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Some more, some racing some having fun.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Lol, its sad to think some of these kids have better bikes than i do T_T


----------



## TommyCalifornia (Jun 6, 2005)

taikuodo said:


> Lol, its sad to think some of these kids have better bikes than i do T_T


Je je, agree. There are kids here that have more than one bike from what I can see and I only have 1 and it's nothing to drag about.

God job, moms and dads.

:thumbsup:


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Don't get why is sad that those kids have better bikes than you do. They should consider themselves lucky to have parents that go thru the expense in order to have them riding on decent equipment.

In my case I part time on a LBS and get employee pricing, that's why Pepe rides Fisher and/or Trek.


----------



## karyg (Feb 11, 2004)

*Nevada Mtn bike champ*

Here is my son Levi, Saturday he won his division at the XC race at Sky Tavern near Reno. He took the overall series and is now the Nevada State champ for 14 and under. This picture is from earlier in the year racing a duathlon at Folsom Lake near Sacramento, CA.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*Keeping it alive*

Photo recap of the last races of the year.


----------



## craigery (Oct 20, 2006)

This thread is awesome. I just got married in July. My wife and I want kids eventually but I am quite nervous after watching her 7 year old nephew. So this thread is inspriational. I cant wait to have kids. Before they can walk, I plan on pulling them on the roadie in one of those pull-behind carts.

Its kind of funny. My dad was really into hunting and shooting guns when I was born. The first thing he ever bought me was a BB gun(when I was like a week old). I have a feeling the kid will have his/her first bike before she can focus her eyes. haha!

Thanks for all the awesome pictures. You parents must be so proud.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

My future champion. She's only 8 months (about 5 when I took this picture), but come spring, she'll probably be ready for a helmet and trips in a Burley.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Some from yesterday's action.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Yesterday's mtb action


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice work! Your kid is a trooper...it looks hot.

Good job getting Todd Wells in that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## rekibtm (Mar 9, 2006)

dirtdevil what kind of bike does your boy have, I am currently looking at bike s for my daughter. she is 9 and wants to start biking with me she has been a few times just kind of held back by a poor bike( heavy, doesn't shift well, etc.)


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

rekibtm said:


> dirtdevil what kind of bike does your boy have, I am currently looking at bike s for my daughter. she is 9 and wants to start biking with me she has been a few times just kind of held back by a poor bike( heavy, doesn't shift well, etc.)


He has 4, Diamondback Octane 24 ala SS, 13" GF Marlin, 43cm Fuji Track SE and a 43cm Trek 1600SLR.


----------



## bry3 (Mar 8, 2007)

That's so awesome. Whenever I have kids, I'm putting them on bikes too.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

More recent pics, this ones from Sunday's race in which he finished 2nd.


----------



## bushwhacker (Nov 22, 2005)

My son is more of a sender than a racer...but has mad skills anyway...


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Holy crap, some of the stunts these young kids are doing is sick, for their age. Or for any age, really. Quite impressive. It's also great to see all of the kids racing. I just hope they're all doing it for the right reason: because THEY love it (not because DAD loves it). My two girls like an occassional ride in the park, but nothing too strenuous. I'm kind of jealous of some of you. It must be really cool to be able to share your passion of bikes so closely with your kids.


----------



## mzungo (Sep 14, 2004)

*Kids passion lol*

23 year old dope addict with Schizophrenia...hmm think Ill pass on this thread


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

bushwhacker said:


> My son is more of a sender than a racer...but has mad skills anyway...


What bike's that?

LD wants to give DH a try and need a bike DH worthy that doesn't break the bank.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

P-Funk said:


> Holy crap, some of the stunts these young kids are doing is sick, for their age. Or for any age, really. Quite impressive. It's also great to see all of the kids racing. I just hope they're all doing it for the right reason: because THEY love it (not because DAD loves it). My two girls like an occassional ride in the park, but nothing too strenuous. I'm kind of jealous of some of you. It must be really cool to be able to share your passion of bikes so closely with your kids.


In my case he rides/races because he wants/loves to, no pressure to either train or race even thou he's on a team and has a training plan to follow.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

From last night


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

*Around The Block*

How about racing around the block?, she wins everytime. I think she is cheating. :thumbsup:


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

EMFC said:


> How about racing around the block?, she wins everytime. I think she is cheating. :thumbsup:


I see why she won. You stopped to pick up the mail mid-race.


----------



## bushwhacker (Nov 22, 2005)

DiRt DeViL said:


> What bike's that?
> 
> LD wants to give DH a try and need a bike DH worthy that doesn't break the bank.


 That is a '04 Speshy Bighit Grom...that went out of production in '05. It was a good beginner bike...but not really DH worthy without some upgrades. Kona still sells the Stinky Jr., but with a 1400 dollar price tag, she's a little steep. You could go the route we are...Transition Bottlerocket, DHX air, Marz All mountain SL with 24" wheels.


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats great, I can't wait to get my boy started


----------

